# Newbie all around!!



## Kobanewbie (Sep 16, 2012)

I am from Northern Michigan, I like to be outside, so I thought I would like to try and snowboard this year, I had a board given to me at our company picnic this past weekend, It is a Mikes Hard lemonade board, not sure who makes it. But it is one step close to being able to get on and ride. I have never been on one before, to me it looks like a lot of fun. If there are any tips that any of you could give please do so. I like to talk about new stuff that I am getting into, just so that I am prepared a little when the time comes.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

He man i was new to snowboarding last year. I skied since i was like 4 years old. I went out there and thought i would get it right away. Not the case!!! After a whole day of falling I decided to take lessons. It was the best decision i ever made. i was taught things that i would have never thought of myself. I am really good for only a year of shredding (If I say so myself).

Good Luck!!


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

StrattonRider said:


> He man i was new to snowboarding last year. I skied since i was like 4 years old. I went out there and thought i would get it right away. Not the case!!! After a whole day of falling I decided to take lessons. It was the best decision i ever made. i was taught things that i would have never thought of myself. I am really good for only a year of shredding (If I say so myself).
> 
> Good Luck!!


^^^ This. Take a lesson, you'll never regret it. Welcome to snowboarding. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Can you post some pics of the mike's hard lemonade board. I'm interested to see if it can be identified.


----------



## Kobanewbie (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes I can do that post some pics, once I figure ou how to do so. Which is easier to post with a camera phone or using a camra?

I forgot to mention I am 34years old so I do want to take it easy and as precatious as possible, by wearing a helmet, and wrist guards. Anything else that can be thought of to help. Thank you for the suggestion on the classes, I will take that help and defanatley take classes, I was going to see, if I could find a friend or someone to help teach but having someone teach would be a lot more informative.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Posting pics is a huge bitch. Poutanen showed me how to do it. First you have to get a photobucket account and upload the pictures there. Cell phone works fine as a camera. Then scroll over the image and you should get this box called IMG code. Just copy and paste that shit into the body of your text and you're good to go. There's probably a better way to do it and I'd be happy to hear it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I wonder if its the same Sims Patron I have at work. Some of these boards are novelty with no real structure to them not meant to be ridden - careful.


----------



## DanX (Oct 19, 2011)

My buddy got a Miller Lite board a year or two ago from a local bar and he's ridden it a few times and got down the mountain just fine.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Kobanewbie said:


> Yes I can do that post some pics, once I figure ou how to do so. Which is easier to post with a camera phone or using a camra?
> 
> I forgot to mention I am 34years old so I do want to take it easy and as precatious as possible, by wearing a helmet, and wrist guards. Anything else that can be thought of to help.


Helmet :thumbsup:. Wrist guards, meh. 

Impact shorts with tailbone protection is a good idea, especially if you're riding icy conditions :thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## Timberline (Aug 30, 2012)

Impact shorts and helmets will be there for you even when you're getting pretty good; when I try new types of rails or if it's icy that day I use my shorts just because I've broken my tail bone 2 times and fractued it once so they're definitely something to look into but try to buy local so you can try them on, not every short fits everyone the same way


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome to the sport and to the forum!

I'm 35 now and entering my 3rd season this year so the pain you'll soon experience is still fresh in my mind. haha

Stick with it though. The first few times on the mountain will be a lot of falling. Just know that and learn to be okay with it. It'll come though and before you know it you'll be killing it out there and you'll wonder how you went your whole life without riding.

Like others said, get lessons. At least one. It's worth the money.

Also, the Michigan thread is very active during the season so go ahead and introduce yourself to the guys there. They're going to be a wealth of info on Michigan riding for you.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/midwest-us/31102-official-michigan-winter-thread-207.html#post519644


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

I've read that Ride and Burton made an MHL board.
You'll eventually need a helmet but you "may" be ok without for your 1st time. I say this because you'll probably be falling down before you get much speed. And often. I had one really bad spill after I was skilled enough to haul ass. It rung me. That's when I got a helmet. It's just piece of mind. If you have one already, wear it. Wrists...never used them or any of the other gear for that matter.
Take a lesson or two. You'll be glad you did. I taught myself and it took two half weeks on two different trips(I skied the first half and tried boarding the second part). By the end of the second trip, I could get down a run. The lessons pay for themselves in time spent actually riding.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Like everyone else has said so far, get lessons, and also get something to save your bum and wear wrist guards because you will be falling ALOT! If you want to keep boarding you dont want a broken coccyx or wrist to get in the way of the season...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Azzpadz 









One of the veteran members has some great videos here take a look well worth your time.
Learn to Snowboard--Snowolf

I would also take a peek at videos on Vimeo.com and watch as many as Learn to snowboard videos as you can handle. This will familiarize yourself with the movements. Then blend all that info into what works for you and what you can recall from that overload of info.

A good lesson as well. I didn't and did fine, lots of ass time, but I got it. I bought pads after the pain, take our word buy the pads first.

Good luck and keep us updated on how your doing. 45 yr and this will be my 4th season on a board.


----------



## Crono139 (Jul 7, 2012)

It all starts from the braking position, IMO.


----------

